# Anybody here good with cyphertext?



## aximbigfan (Feb 18, 2008)

I created a PHP app, and part of the app uses a password, so I put together an encryption system.

I would like to see how secure it is. Below is the cyphertext. See if you can decrypt it. At the moment, I won't say the encryption method (of course) the key used, or anything about it. Just the output.

NOIXSZ^ON

It will be obvious when it is decrypted correctly.

A few hints:
* The method of encryption is NOT standard. It was made pretty much from scratch.
* It isn't very complex. It was done in less than 10 lines.

Chris


----------



## Oliver_FF (Feb 20, 2008)

I've written a few encryption algorithms before, and I can safely say that if you don't tell people how it works or anything about how large the key is then it's gonna be practically impossible to break it XD


----------



## W1zzard (Feb 20, 2008)

^ looks like a word boundary?


----------



## Oliver_FF (Feb 20, 2008)

Nice guess, but it's one word. It decrypts to "decrypted", your password is 42. You're XOR'ing your password with every char of the input


----------



## W1zzard (Feb 20, 2008)

lol i didnt even look into xor because its SO primitive


----------



## Oliver_FF (Feb 20, 2008)

Haha same here until you mentioned a word boundary, i hacked up a quick c++ program to xor everything with every character and dump it into the console - a few seconds later and i saw the word "decrypted" amidst a console packed full of garbage


----------



## aximbigfan (Feb 23, 2008)

Oliver_FF said:


> Haha same here until you mentioned a word boundary, i hacked up a quick c++ program to xor everything with every character and dump it into the console - a few seconds later and i saw the word "decrypted" amidst a console packed full of garbage



damn you.

I have a new one...

hopefully this one will be a bit harder...

ÉÓÚÂÏØ

Chris


----------



## Oliver_FF (Feb 23, 2008)

cypher? 170?


----------



## PrudentPrincess (Feb 23, 2008)

aximbigfan said:


> I created a PHP app, and part of the app uses a password, so I put together an encryption system.
> 
> I would like to see how secure it is. Below is the cyphertext. See if you can decrypt it. At the moment, I won't say the encryption method (of course) the key used, or anything about it. Just the output.
> 
> ...



Why are you posting this on different forums? You should know by now that the smartest people are here.


----------



## Oliver_FF (Feb 23, 2008)

PrudentPrincess said:


> Why are you posting this on different forums? You should know by now that the smartest people are here.



Haha you know it . Out of interest has anyone else "broken" it?


----------



## aximbigfan (Feb 23, 2008)

Oliver got it. Damn. 


@Princess, you are on Aximsite too?

Chris


----------



## aximbigfan (Feb 23, 2008)

Oliver_FF said:


> Haha you know it . Out of interest has anyone else "broken" it?



Nope your the only one. You have bragging rights...

And yes, it was "cypher"

Chris


----------

